# My first Honda Snowblower HS80



## sweet (Feb 10, 2021)

Just picked up an old HS80 to replace a POS MTD. While parts are hard to come by for the Honda, it seems to be in pretty good shape. Will have to baby it and search for a parts machine. Couldn’t get over what a treat it was to use in the 30+cm of snow we got on Monday. Drives straight ahead without a fight clearing all 24” at a time. The MTD in its lowest speed couldn’t handle all 29” and would fight you for the direction ahead. The quick height adjustment for the tracks is amazing. I’ve never seen that before. Made clearing a bumpy gravel driveway a breeze.
Looks like someone made some modifications to the augers? Or did they come this way


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks to be in great condition.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

needs shoes?


----------



## sweet (Feb 10, 2021)

rwh963 said:


> needs shoes?


The shoes are there. Maybe need to be adjusted down for gravel use? I’m thinking I’ll be using it with the track height at the max setting due to the unevenness of my driveway.


----------



## sweet (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## sweet (Feb 10, 2021)

I ordered a shop manual from Honda as I had zero luck finding an openable .pdf. While I’m waiting for it perhaps someone could chime in with some recommendations for what to pay attention to on these old machines. What are the weak or common fail parts.
Right now the machine drives perfectly in all three forward gears but has an issue in reverse. It will move but needs some assistance, seems like it’s slipping somewhere? No noise when this happens. Is there a cable or linkage adjustment required specifically for reverse?

Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you also have the pre drilled holes for side skids. that is a fine looking 80. Its my favorite Honda model. I have one also that looks in showroom condition. Installed an impeller kit and it throws dry powder a mile and wet slushy stuff about 10-15 feet which was much better than before when it was clogging.

I like building black 80's like this one. very popular Mad max version.


----------



## sweet (Feb 10, 2021)

Awesome. Nobody finds those impeller kits put too much stress on the gearbox? Here in Nova Scotia we get a lot of wet snow so I’d be interest in trying it out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sweet said:


> Awesome. Nobody finds those impeller kits put too much stress on the gearbox? Here in Nova Scotia we get a lot of wet snow so I’d be interest in trying it out.


you are only extending the fans by about 3/8ths of an inch. Installed properly , the flaps do NOT scrape the inside of housing. They do a little at first but wear down in the first minute.

I really dont think they put too much strain on gearbox. Never have heard of a failure around here anyways.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

sweet said:


> Looks like someone made some modifications to the augers?


Yes, those augers have had some dentistry done! Those teeth are not stock on the HS80.

Third vote for the side skids.


sweet said:


> Right now the machine drives perfectly in all three forward gears but has an issue in reverse.


Mine did the same thing. The shop manual will help you with the adjustments.


----------

